# J'ai la flemme



## amantecosmico

Salut! Je voudrais savoir, comment puis-je dire: ''J'ai la flemme'' en Italien  J'ai entendu: ''Che palle'' mais je sais pas!


----------



## Necsus

Que je sache ''j'ai la flemme'' veut dire "ho la fiacca", tandis que "che palle!" est "quelle barbe!".


----------



## lucio_75

Direi piuttosto

"non ne ho voglia" o "non ho voglia di sbattermi"


----------



## robertaL

Dipende dai contesti. In alcuni contesti trovo che sia meglio "non ne posso più, sono stanco di". Per esempio in "J'ai la flemme d'aller travailler".


----------



## Corsicum

Necsus said:


> Que je sache ''j'ai la flemme'' veut dire "ho la fiacca", tandis que "che palle!" est "quelle barbe!".


"*fiacca*" : Il me semble que c’est ce qui correspond le mieux même dans le langage courrant italo roman que je connais hors du contexte strict italien, mon avis n'est donc pas très significatif.

Pour mémoire on peut aussi noter que les dictionnaires comme treccani connaissent « flemma » du lat. phlegma, du gr. Phégma.
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/flemma/


----------



## robertaL

Corsicum said:


> "*fiacca*" : Il me semble que c’est ce qui correspond le mieux même dans le langage courrant italo roman que je connais hors du contexte strict italien, mon avis n'est donc pas très significatif.


In effetti "ho la fiacca" al nord non si usa. O almeno io non l'ho ma sentito. Però si dice "batto la fiacca", col senso di "oziare", "non fare niente".


----------



## lucio_75

Je sais pas....

tipo stamattina mi son detto "j'ai la flemme d'aller en cours...je reste à la maison." 
"Non ho voglia di andare a lezione, me ne resto a casa".


----------



## robertaL

lucio_75 said:


> Je sais pas....
> 
> tipo stamattina mi son detto "j'ai la flemme d'aller en cours...je reste à la maison."
> "Non ho voglia di andare a lezione, me ne resto a casa".


Ifatti secondo me, come dicevo anche io, "j'ai ma flemme de.." si traduce di solito con "non ho voglia di/sono stanco di..."
Ma se è da solo ("J'ai la flemme!") mi pare si possa tradurre con qualcosa come "(Oggi) batto la fiacca"  - o "sono (troppo) stanco", "sono (troppo) pigro", o "non ho voglia di far niente", ma è meno idiomatico).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Roberta,
Allora tutti d'accordo: "j'ai la flemme d'aller en cours...je reste à la maison" ==> "oggi, batto la fiacca: me ne resto a casa e non vado a lezione"?


----------



## Necsus

"Ho la fiacca, batto la fiacca, mi sento fiacco/stanco/stracco, non me la sento, non ho voglia, faccio lo scansafatiche" sono tutti modi di esprimere un concetto più o meno simile, la scelta dovrebbe dipendere dal contesto, che amantecosmico non ha fornito.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie da parte mia, Necsus.
Un caro saluto.
F.


----------

